# Non lucrative residency .......



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Hi, We are British citizens with permanent residency in France. We want to apply fir the NLV with a view to living in Spain.
I understand I have to give my passport - residency card etc. At the interview......will they give me something so I can travel whilst awaiting authorisation? I understand it can take up to 3 moths.
Regards


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rae2022 said:


> Hi, We are British citizens with permanent residency in France. We want to apply fir the NLV with a view to living in Spain.
> I understand I have to give my passport - residency card etc. At the interview......will they give me something so I can travel whilst awaiting authorisation? I understand it can take up to 3 moths.
> Regards


If you are UK passport holders you will need to apply for the NLV from the Spanish consulate in the UK. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements plus some other documents. You will still be able to visit Spain but be subject to the 90 day rule.

Steve


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

tebo53 said:


> If you are UK passport holders you will need to apply for the NLV from the Spanish consulate in the UK. You will need to meet the income and healthcare requirements plus some other documents. You will still be able to visit Spain but be subject to the 90 day rule.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Thank you for responding. I almost wish you were correct but...... as a permanent French resident I have to apply there. For me it’s Bayonne Consulate...... it’s relative to where you are living. Already been in touch with them and in the process of getting the documents together before arranging the interview....... just need to know if they will give me a document so I can travel whilst they decide? I have been advised it could take up to 3 months!!! So would still like a holiday!🥴


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Rae2022 said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thank you for responding. I almost wish you were correct but...... as a permanent French resident I have to apply there. For me it’s Bayonne Consulate...... it’s relative to where you are living. Already been in touch with them and in the process of getting the documents together before arranging the interview....... just need to know if they will give me a document so I can travel whilst they decide? I have been advised it could take up to 3 months!!! So would still like a holiday!🥴


Just wanted to confirm.... as I understand it.... they will keep my passport!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Rae2022 said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thank you for responding. I almost wish you were correct but...... as a permanent French resident I have to apply there. For me it’s Bayonne Consulate...... it’s relative to where you are living. Already been in touch with them and in the process of getting the documents together before arranging the interview....... just need to know if they will give me a document so I can travel whilst they decide? I have been advised it could take up to 3 months!!! So would still like a holiday!🥴


Sorry, yes you are correct that you apply at your nearest Spanish consulate in France, I'm almost sure I've read other posts that state they have travelled while waiting for the NLV decision, maybe I have that wrong too!

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rae2022 said:


> Hi Steve,
> Thank you for responding. I almost wish you were correct but...... as a permanent French resident I have to apply there. For me it’s Bayonne Consulate...... it’s relative to where you are living. Already been in touch with them and in the process of getting the documents together before arranging the interview....... just need to know if they will give me a document so I can travel whilst they decide? I have been advised it could take up to 3 months!!! So would still like a holiday!🥴


Yes, exactly. You apply from the Spanish Consulate in your country of legal residency. 

The best thing would be to send them an email to ask if they keep your passport. I do know that some of the UK based ones do, but not all of them.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

tebo53 said:


> Sorry, yes you are correct that you apply at your nearest Spanish consulate in France, I'm almost sure I've read other posts that state they have travelled while waiting for the NLV decision, maybe I have that wrong too!
> 
> Steve


🤞 you are correct..... seems a bit harsh otherwise


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

You "understand" why or from whom?

I find it hard to believe that they would want to keep your passport and/or Carte de Sejour, for the duration of your application, for what purpose?

I'm not aware of anything similar having been reported by people applying for visas in the UK Spanish consulates (I'm pretty sure it would have been loudly flagged up if it had) and there is no reason for the procedures in the Spanish consulate in France to be grossly in variance with those.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Thank you.... great news! So much info and varying advice! Was told I had to have private medical Insurance for a year. ( non refundable if visa refused!!) Rang UK about S1 and told definitely do not need private health.... Phew 😅


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MataMata said:


> You "understand" why or from whom?
> 
> I find it hard to believe that they would want to keep your passport and/or Carte de Sejour, for the duration of your application, for what purpose?
> 
> I'm not aware of anything similar having been reported by people applying for visas in the UK Spanish consulates (I'm pretty sure it would have been loudly flagged up if it had) and there is no reason for the procedures in the Spanish consulate in France to be grossly in variance with those.


Some of the UK based Spanish Consulates do retain the passport during the visa application process.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Some of the UK based Spanish Consulates do retain the passport during the visa application process.


Some of the US based Spanish Consulates do too.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> Some of the UK based Spanish Consulates do retain the passport during the visa application process.





kalohi said:


> Some of the US based Spanish Consulates do too.


There is nothing unusual in holding on to applicant's passport, since the visa sticker for successful applicant has to go inside, it's simple convenience. If you need to get your passport back urgently for essential travel, it's usually possible to request its return on the understanding that it has to be returned to the consulate for visa affixation.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

kalohi said:


> Some of the US based Spanish Consulates do too.


I have emailed Bayonne Consulate. Hopefully they will clarify. Must admit hope they do not keep them as I think it will harsh to stop people travelling. I will update the post when they answer.......
Interesting that no one who has applied for visas has commented....


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Joppa said:


> There is nothing unusual in holding on to applicant's passport, since the visa sticker for successful applicant has to go inside, it's simple convenience. If you need to get your passport back urgently for essential travel, it's usually possible to request its return on the understanding that it has to be returned to the consulate for visa affixation.


My initial research gave the impression that the reason for collecting your visa in person once authorised was so that they could stamp your passport with the visa.......I await the response from the Consulate😥🤪


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Is not a french drivers license ok for traveling in the EU?

Also, if you do not have a french license but only a brit one, then in Spain it is only good for 6 months at the mo. You will have to take the written and driving test, in Spanish to get a drivers license here..

They are working on a solution but it is not going very fast and keeps getting extended.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

tardigrade said:


> Is not a french drivers license ok for traveling in the EU?
> 
> Also, if you do not have a french license but only a brit one, then in Spain it is only good for 6 months at the mo. You will have to take the written and driving test, in Spanish to get a drivers license here..
> 
> They are working on a solution but it is not going very fast and keeps getting extended.


Again, I understand you can exchange a French licence for a Spanish one without a test. I would hope I do not need to do this though as I can only apply for a 1 year temporary visa.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Rae2022 said:


> Again, I understand you can exchange a French licence for a Spanish one without a test. I would hope I do not need to do this though as I can only apply for a 1 year temporary visa.


French is ok, british is not..


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Rae2022 said:


> Again, I understand you can exchange a French licence for a Spanish one without a test. I would hope I do not need to do this though as I can only apply for a 1 year temporary visa.


French is ok, british is not..

Hopefully someone comes along to answer but I think you can travel within the EU with the french drivers license..


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Rae2022 said:


> Again, I understand you can exchange a French licence for a Spanish one without a test. I would hope I do not need to do this though as I can only apply for a 1 year temporary visa.



Might not be able to as its where you took the test that is the important bit IMHO.
See here.








Driving licence exchange and recognition in the EU - Your Europe


Find out if you need to exchange your driving licence when moving to another EU country. Is your driving licence recognised anywhere in the EU?




europa.eu





I know this may be slightly skewed, but the UK is no longer in the EU so I assume these rules would now apply.

But technically you already have an EU wide valid licence in the French one. Do you need to swap it?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I know non EU nationals who have exchanged their original licenses for EU ones, but when they have moved to another EU country the automaitic cross validity doesn't apply due to the original country of issue which is almost always refrred to on the EU license.

But the requirement to travel in Spain (or the EU) is quite different to drive as a resident.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Do not understand the last comment......i have never claimed that Spain would need my money and find that remark quite insulting!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

If acquired in exchange for a UK one then yes you can exchange your French licence for a Spanish one. There will be the number 70 on your licence which identifies it as having been exchanged for a UK one.

Regarding health insurance even if entitled to an S1 unfortunately you will need private health insurance as the S1 is not valid for the visa application. Some consulates are saying that it is and may even be issuing visas on the strength of it however you almost certainly find that your subsequent TIE application in Spain will fail as they will want evidence of cover in place *at the time of application *which the S1 is not.

Once you are in Spain armed with your TIE you will be able to register the S1 but will not be able to cancel the private cover.


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Rae2022 said:


> Do not understand the last comment......i have never claimed that Spain would need my money and find that remark quite insulting!


The "money" line is their forum "signature", its not directed at you. It will appear on every post they make.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Thank you for explaining.... now I know for future. What a strange signature!


----------



## KVP (Apr 16, 2017)

Rae2022 said:


> What a strange signature!


I believe it stems from a theme that was common for a time, mainly around the Brexit issues. Many people were of the opinion that Spain would give British special treatment because Spain were "desperate to keep the money the British expats brought into the economy". Many entertaining conversations ensued


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

OMG! I am sure it stirred comment- would have thought time to move on though- eh?🥴🤪


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rae2022 said:


> OMG! I am sure it stirred comment- would have thought time to move on though- eh?🥴🤪


On some FB 'expat' groups it is still a common theme, sadly.

There are still far too many (imo) who think that 3rd country citizen rules shouldn't apply to them, & that Spain* (*insert any EU country there) should make exceptions or invent special visas or rules especially for British citizens.

Many simply don't understand that it wasn't the *EU / Spain (*insert any EU country there) which changed things, but that the result of the Brexit referendum in the UK did.


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

You spoke my words! 👌


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Point taken.

The sense of entitlement did get a bit too much to bear for a while though!

And although a bit off topic I think it is relevant to point out that some people really did think that the proportion of properties owned by Brits in some coastal areas was representative of the whole of Spain.

I may have taken it as a personal responsability to point out the actual (in)significance of UK immigration on the Spanish economy as a whole... There was also a lot of confusion about the difference between the the impact of British immigration and British tourism, which of course is far more relevant.

But thanks for pointing out the current lack of context of my signature.

Edit, signature now removed


----------



## Rae2022 (11 mo ago)

Overandout said:


> Point taken.
> 
> The sense of entitlement did get a bit too much to bear for a while though!
> 
> ...


Yes, I can well understand the expat frustration and the constant requests for info (as per my original post) but I really appreciate your recognition... time to move on. Many thanks.....also news the last few days makes us all think .....we are very lucky people and hopefully count our blessings! Cheers


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Overandout said:


> Point taken.
> 
> The sense of entitlement did get a bit too much to bear for a while though!
> 
> ...


I thought that your signature was spot on and still relevant!

Steve


----------

